
The Plot Against George Soros - coverband
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hnsgrassegger/george-soros-conspiracy-finkelstein-birnbaum-orban-netanyahu
======
identity_zero
There's also a "Plot Against Steve Bannon" but that won't be written on
BuzzFeed because he supports the other side. Both are political strategists
and one should expect "plots against" them.

Not news. Just close minded gossip.

------
Amezarak
I’m skeptical that I should feel any sympathy for billionaires involved in
multinational political projects, whether it’s Soros or the Koch brothers or
anyone else.

The very existence of billionaires able to fund political agendas is extremely
pernicious in any democracy. Money should not buy outsized influence. In my
view, this is one of the most important reasons we need more income equality -
fabulously rich billionaires destabilize society by pushing agendas not in
concert with the middle and lower classes.

When this generates a reaction, instead of realizing it is the exercise of
their power causing problems, they complain about the proles and push back
even harder with the levers of power to silence and suppress the opposition.

------
test001only
The creation of an enemy and blaming them for all the problem seems to be one
of the most successful ways to win election - this has been used in India
since long before. Stirring up people's emotions and pitching them against
each other will result in them fighting each other instead of uniting and
questioning the politicians. Politicians will find and use any difference
between people to split them - cast, religion, language, job, skin colour,
food habits...

There is nothing smart about what the people in the article are doing - they
are just motivated by money and are leaving the world a much worse place for
the next generation.

------
ncmncm
It is not often that you can find textbook examples of pure evil.

As Hannah Arendt noted, they invariably turn out to be, also, banal and
trivial. There is no sweeping vision at work, just a desire for money, and to
stay on the winning side, with no interest in the consequences.

It is actually quite unusual to find people with both high intelligence and
absolutely no desire to leave a better world for their children, but money
always does.

------
offbytwo
buzzfeed lol

